# Lietuvos Rytas is the new Uleb champ!!!!



## mrn-LT (Apr 24, 2004)

The ULEB Cup has a new champion and the Euroleague has a new team from Lithuania. It could be no other way after Lietuvos Rytas dominated for 30 minutes and then held off a furious Alfa Makedonikos rally to win 78-74 on Tuesday in the ULEB Cup Final in Charleroi, Belgium. Lietuvos Rytas came with a scoring reputation, but ruled on defense, holding Makedonikos to 26 points in the game's first 24 minutes. the Makedonikos shooters hit only 1 of their first 13 three-pointers. 
When Makedonikos started making them, however, midway through the fourth quarter, things got really exciting. Slaven Rimac hit the last to make it 77-74 with 12 seconds left, but L. Rytas held on. Robertas Javtokas was voted MVP of the Final after scoring 14 points and pulling 5 rebounds for the winners. Their top scorers were Tyrone Nesby and Simas Jasaitis with 16 points each. The game's top gun was Pete Mickeal of Makedonikos, with 24 points. Slaven Rimac added 14 points, 10 in the final quarter. Congratulations to the new ULEB Cup champion, Lietuvos Rytas! 
:clap: :cheers: :clap: :banana:









http://www.euroleague.net/ulebcup/index2.jsp


----------



## Labalas (May 9, 2005)

Is it official that they are automatically into Euroleague now or does it still have to be decided??

If so, will another Lithuanian team enter Uleb or how is this determined that this place is filled??


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Labalas said:


> Is it official that they are automatically into Euroleague now or does it still have to be decided??


Because Rytas doesnt have any problem concerning arena they are in Euroleague for next season.



> If so, will another Lithuanian team enter Uleb or how is this determined that this place is filled??


Thats a question for now. But I doubt that ULEB would want other team from Lithuania, because it's level will obviously be weaker.


----------



## bigerik (May 4, 2005)

Right on, knew they'd make it. Wonder if kuzminskas will get to play more next year. Didn't they knock off zalgiris(sabonis's team) earlier in the year?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

bigerik said:


> Right on, knew they'd make it. Wonder if kuzminskas will get to play more next year. Didn't they knock off zalgiris(sabonis's team) earlier in the year?


Knock off from there? If you mean European competitions so Zalgiris was playing in Euroleague while Rytas in ULEB Cup. If you mean Lithuanian league, Rytas won there only 1st matchup of the season, then lost straight 4 in regular season. Now Lithuanian League finals are going, today Zalgiris won 2nd game in Vilnius and leads 2-0 (best of 7 games series). From last 15 games in 2 seasons Rytas won only twice. End of question


----------

